# Need Advice-Niagara!



## William (Feb 23, 2007)

Hey guys I'm heading out to Toronto tomorow, and I will be going down to Niagara! Anybody got any advice for shooting the falls?  Would it be worth doing HDR or IR?  This is the info I need, as well as locations/tours.  

Thanks guys!


----------



## GoM (Feb 23, 2007)

My advice would be to bring your tripod and try everything...the falls don't stop, so may as well try both HDR and IR, as well as 'normal', during the day, and if you get the chance, at night as well...I don't know what the lights look like, but I can imagine that a shot of the falls at night would look pretty sweet.

Int erms of locations/tours...there's the ferry service that goes through the falls (Maids of the Mist or something like that), and I think there's a way to get under them on feet....location-wise, I haven't driven there, but it's pretty hard to miss as it's pretty much at Niagara on the Canadian side. 

Enjoy!


----------



## df3photo (Feb 23, 2007)

Im not sure if the tours are seasonal or not... Maid of the mist is cool... but you WILL get wet... so i was thinking that might be saved for summer... I know there used to be a walking tour that did go to some tunnels under the falls... seems like they made us ware rain gear there also... but there are some nice areas across from the falls to shoot, and next to them... unfortunately i don't remember if it was Canadian side or US...


----------



## AIRIC (Feb 24, 2007)

Dress warm and be prepared for the ice. A walk along the Canadian side is great with lots of photo ops, should be lots of ice on the trees as well. A tripod is good so you can get a time exposure of the water moving over the falls. A good place to warm up is the Niagara Green House about a ¼ mile from the falls. If you are driving take the River Road and then Niagara Parkway back as far as Niagara On The Lake. Great scenery and a great town.


----------



## dewey (Feb 24, 2007)

The Canadian side is MUCH better as far as views go... also stick around for the lights at night (I don't know if they're seasonal?)


----------



## Antarctican (Feb 24, 2007)

The Maid of the Mist is definitely seasonal and won't be operating. The Journey Behind the Falls is open year-round.  The nightly illumination is on from about 6:30/7:00 to 10:00 p.m. at this time of year.  On your drive there/back, it's fun to hit some of the wineries for lunch/dinner. EastDell Estates has a nice dining room...hours can be found at http://www.eastdell.com/  (on Sundays it's only open for brunch, though, not lunch or dinner). I'm sure there are others in the area, but that's the one I happen to know. 

Chiller took an awesome IR shot of the falls back in October, so I'd say both IR and HDR are worth doing.  The closer you get to the falls, the icier the walkway becomes due to the mist freezing on the cement, so be careful.  

There's really a lot to do there (eg butterfly conservatory, the casino, the aviary etc etc), so do a google search, or you can get an idea of some of the attractions at http://www.infoniagara.com/attractions/indexf.html


----------

